# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015



## dorschwilli 306 (3. Dezember 2015)

Ich wünsche jedem maximale Erfolge!!
Mehr Fangmeldungen und weniger Gelaber bitte


----------



## Meerforellenfan (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche jedem maximale Erfolge!!
> Mehr Fangmeldungen und weniger Gelaber bitte



Dito #6


----------



## dirk.steffen (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

So, die Klamotten einschl. Gerät sind im Auto verstaut. Wenn die Arbeit es zuläßt, soll mirgen Mittag die Saison starten :vik:


----------



## Stichling63 (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*



dirk.steffen schrieb:


> So, die Klamotten einschl. Gerät sind im Auto verstaut. Wenn die Arbeit es zuläßt, soll mirgen Mittag die Saison starten :vik:



Na denn, digges PETRI HEIL. #6


----------



## paling (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*



dirk.steffen schrieb:


> So, die Klamotten einschl. Gerät sind im Auto verstaut. Wenn die Arbeit es zuläßt, soll mirgen Mittag die Saison starten :vik:



das war ja klar das DU DER ERSTE BIST#6


----------



## dirk.steffen (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

So, die Saison ist eröffnet 
Da ich etwas länger arbeiten mußte, war ich erst kurz nach 15 Uhr am Wasser :r Fix in die Büchs und rein in die Ostsee. Auflandiger Wind (2-3) ONO, trübes Wasser, leichter Wellengang, bedeckt. Kurz nach mir kam noch ein Angler.
Hatte mich heute für die Fliege entschieden. Werfen ging für meine Verhältnisse zwar fast nur parallel zum Ufer, aber egal. Fliege war eine orange Shrimpsimitation.
Nachdem ich mich einigermaßen "eingeworfen" hatte nach der langen Pause, ging es ganz vernünftig. Und dann: zupf, zupf, Widerstand. Diesmal vorsichtig angehauen und zack, Fisch :q Nach schönem Drill hielt ich sie dann in den Händen, mein erste Meerforelle mit der Fligenrute gefangen :vik: Da sie noch leicht gefärbt war, durfte sie wieder schwimmen |wavey: Fotos gibt es deshalb leider auch nicht :c Kurz danach hatte ich noch einen Anfasser, konnte den Biß aber nicht verwerten.
Tja, was für ein Saisonstart |muahah:


----------



## paling (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*



dirk.steffen schrieb:


> So, die Saison ist eröffnet
> Da ich etwas länger arbeiten mußte, war ich erst kurz nach 15 Uhr am Wasser :r Fix in die Büchs und rein in die Ostsee. Auflandiger Wind (2-3) ONO, trübes Wasser, leichter Wellengang, bedeckt. Kurz nach mir kam noch ein Angler.
> Hatte mich heute für die Fliege entschieden. Werfen ging für meine Verhältnisse zwar fast nur parallel zum Ufer, aber egal. Fliege war eine orange Shrimpsimitation.
> Nachdem ich mich einigermaßen "eingeworfen" hatte nach der langen Pause, ging es ganz vernünftig. Und dann: zupf, zupf, Widerstand. Diesmal vorsichtig angehauen und zack, Fisch :q Nach schönem Drill hielt ich sie dann in den Händen, mein erste Meerforelle mit der Fligenrute gefangen :vik: Da sie noch leicht gefärbt war, durfte sie wieder schwimmen |wavey: Fotos gibt es deshalb leider auch nicht :c Kurz danach hatte ich noch einen Anfasser, konnte den Biß aber nicht verwerten.
> Tja, was für ein Saisonstart |muahah:


freut mich Dirk,klasse ich komme nach Neujahr#6


----------



## mefohunter84 (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

Petri Dirk. #6
Und Glückwunsch zur ersten Mefo an der Fliegenpeitsche. #6
Wirklich ein gelungener Auftakt!

TL

Rolf #h


----------



## Meerforellenfan (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

Cooles Ding auch von mir ein fettes Petri #6


----------



## tac-team (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

Hier ist eine sehr Interessante und bedückende Dokumentation zum Thema Dorsche in der Ostsee.
Die sollte sich jeder mal anschauen.
Mich hat der Bericht über die Art und Weise, wie wir mit den Dorschbeständen umgehen wirklich erschüttert!!! 

Teil 1 beginnt bei Minute 3:00


Teil1:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WqWCr1ReaFs


----------



## anguilla (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

Unglaublich!

Das macht wirklich betroffen. Aber wie der Film zeigt, wird es wohl erst wie in Canada kommen müssen. 
Die Gier des Menschen schaltet das Hirn aus...:r


----------



## kalfater (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

500 € Geldstrafe für 300 kg illegal gefangenen Dorsch. Auf solche Witzstrafen können nur Vollpfostenpolitiker kommen. Ein guter Kaufmann würde hier mindestens 3000 € Geldstrafe verhängen. Einmal gezahlt, ist nahezu jeder Fischer geheilt. Und es würde sich schnell rumsprechen, sodass andere garnicht erst auf den Gedanken kommen.


----------



## Doerk71 (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

Hallo MeFo-Fans,

ich bin neu in dieser Gemeinde und absolut heiß auf meinen offiziellen MeFo-Start. Am Sonntag solls endlich nach Rügen raufgehen. "Offiziell", weil ich im November schon mal am Strand war, um mein neues Equipment zu testen.
Eigentlich hatte ich auf Dorsch gehofft, was soll ich sagen, es biss eine etwa 45er MeFo, die natürlich sofort wieder weiterschwimmen durfte. Aber geil war's - hätte nie gedacht, dass ich den "Fisch der 1000 Würfe" in meiner ersten Teststunde fange!
Schonzeit ist vorbei, Wasser noch gut 8 Grad - mich hält nichts mehr in der Bude.
Freue mich schon auf neue Fangnachrichten ...

Gruß, Doerk


----------



## takker (19. Dezember 2015)

anguilla schrieb:


> Unglaublich!
> 
> Das macht wirklich betroffen. Aber wie der Film zeigt, wird es wohl erst wie in Canada kommen müssen.
> Die Gier des Menschen schaltet das Hirn aus...:r



Ja leider und wir Angler sind leider kein Deut besser. Stichwort: Laichdorschangellei.


----------



## Stichling63 (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

Moin Männer, hier in dem Trööt gehts nicht um Dorsch sondern 

um Mefo !!!! Hier mein Fang von gestern auf Fehmarn.

66 cm silber, 15 Uhr im Sund !!!!


----------



## Meerforellenfan (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*



Stichling63 schrieb:


> Moin Männer, hier in dem Trööt gehts nicht um Dorsch sondern
> 
> um Mefo !!!! Hier mein Fang von gestern auf Fehmarn.
> 
> 66 cm silber, 15 Uhr im Sund !!!!



Super Fisch#6

Fettes Petri


----------



## Stichling63 (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*



Meerforellenfan schrieb:


> Super Fisch#6
> 
> Fettes Petri



PETRI DANK :q


----------



## shad (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

Petri,
super Fisch, Jörg!!!!

Gruß, 
   shad


----------



## dirk.steffen (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

Petri zu der schönen blanken #6


----------



## mefofänger (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

petri. das ist mal ein fisch #6#6#6


----------



## mefohunter84 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

Auch von mir ein dickes *Petri Heil* zu der silbernen Schönheit. :m

66 cm ist schon eine ordentliche Größe! #6

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## Stichling63 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

PETRI DANK :q


----------



## inselkandidat (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

Heute  zum Saisonauftakt das erste mal seit 8 Jahren nicht geschneidert...1x53 cm, 1x untermaßig


----------



## dirk.steffen (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

Gestern nach der Arbeit nochmal los gewesen. Erst mit der Fliege. Aber bei glasklarem Wasser und glatter Oberfläche waren die Chancen eher gering. Deshalb noch eine Stunde mit Blinker in den Wind. Aber auch da waren gestern keine Fische.

Jetzt wünsche ich Euch allen erstmal ein frohes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest #6


----------



## Steinbuttt (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

...mein erstes Weihnachtsgeschenk gab es schon heute morgen an der Küste, 71cm blankes Silber ...





... allen noch schöne Weihnachten!|wavey:


Gruß Heiko


----------



## Salziges Silber (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

fettes petri von mir, ein klasse fisch


----------



## Sepp Meier (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

Toller Fisch, Petri Heil!


----------



## Meerforellenfan (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

Hey Steinbutt toller Fisch#6


Allen anderen schöne Weihnachtstage #h


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

Schönes Foto mit tollem Fisch Petri!! #6


----------



## Henryhst (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

Sauber Steinbutt..glaub hab dich von weiten gesehen.. Hab auch 2 bekommen paar Bisse und 3im drill
 verloren 

LG Henryhst


----------



## mefofänger (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

auch ein dickes petri von mir#6


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

Petri! Viel besser geht nichtmehr!


----------



## VielSucher (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

petri heil auch von  mir

schöner fisch mit super foto


----------



## pommernjung (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

Petri, super Fisch, da gab sich der Weihnachtsmann ja alle Mühe.
Ziemlich ruhiges und klares  Wasser.


----------



## Ostseesilber (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

Petri Heiko zum Fisch des Lebens!#6


----------



## volkerm (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

Freut mich, Heiko, toller Fisch#6.


----------



## paling (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*



Steinbuttt schrieb:


> ...mein erstes Weihnachtsgeschenk gab es schon heute morgen an der Küste, 71cm blankes Silber ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BOA Petri aus Holland zu der Granate#6#h


----------



## Stichling63 (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

@Steinbutt,

doller Fisch--einfach suuuper. #6


----------



## aesche100 (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

Auch von mir ein Oberpetri!!!

Das ist schwer zu toppen. Laß sie Dir gut schmecken!!


----------



## Dr.Mefo (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

Schöner Lachs petri


----------



## burki62 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*



Dr.Mefo schrieb:


> Schöner Lachs petri



#6 vom Ufer aus?


----------



## Salziges Silber (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

für mich stand eher die frage nach lachs oder meerforelle, im ersten moment dachte ich auch sofort an lachs, zwei merkmale sprechen mindestens dafür, aber auch drei dagegen. 
die frage vom ufer aus stellt sich für mich nicht, reingehauen


----------



## Dr.Mefo (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

Moin welche den dagegen!?und vom ufer wurden schon öfter welche gefangen


----------



## Sea-Trout (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

Sieht für mich eindeutig nach Mefo aus.


----------



## Salziges Silber (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

nun gut, positioniert hattest du dich, aber ich fange mal an.
maulspalte und zeichnung sprechen für einen lachs,
schwanzwurzel, afterflasse und schwanzflosse hingegen eher für eine meerforelle, vllt handelt es sich hierbei um einen hybriden.
lachs vom ufer ist gar nicht so selten, aber daran würde ich es auch nicht festmachen wollen


----------



## Stichling63 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

War/ist die Fettflosse vollständig angewachsen ????

Wenn ja, dann ist es ein Lachs, wenn nicht Mefo !!!


----------



## Sea-Trout (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

Nun kommt wieder der Hybride|supergri.Das ist ohne jeglichen Zweifel eine ganz normale Meerforelle.Auf dem Foto erkennt man die Zeichnung ja auch nicht wirklich gut.Und Mefos sehen halt auch nicht immer gleich aus von der Zeichnung her.


----------



## Salziges Silber (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

 für mich ist es auch ne feiste mefo
  # 45  war aber auch nicht auf deinen post gerichtet


----------



## burki62 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

egal, trotzdem schöner Fisch und in jedem Fall deutlich übers Mindestmass#6


----------



## Salziges Silber (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

@ sea-trout

diesen hattest du mal eingestellt, leider funzt er nicht mehr, vllt aktualisierst du ihn nochmal, vg

http://www.first-cast.de/Textdateien/Meerforellenvokabular.html


----------



## xbsxrvxr (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

wer kommt denn bei diesem fisch auf n lachs???

habt ihr eure brillen nicht auf|rolleyes?

hier auch nochmal petri heiko:k


----------



## hansenfight (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

Eindeutig Lachs !!


----------



## mefohunter84 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

Ein dickes Petri auch von mir Heiko. :m
Und der Köder.....|kopfkrat  kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. Knapp 2 Jahre vom Belly. ....

TL Rolf #h


----------



## Topic (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

bei mir gab es heute nur einen kleinen spritzer von vielleicht 40 cm sowie 2 nachläufern die wohl noch kleiner waren.... morgen wird wieder angegriffen |supergri


----------



## Salziges Silber (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

am montag schläft der wind ein und ab dienstag gib`s die wetteränderung, ein paar grad richtung  klätekeller, mal schauen was die süssen davon halten.


----------



## Topic (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

letzte woche waren paar gute tage bei...wo die fische zwar aktiv waren nur hatten die nicht wirklich interesse... etliche nachläufer und anstupser...bei 15 stück hab ich aufgehört zu zählen |supergri...konnte nur 2 kleine zum kurzem landgang überreden sowie eine bessere verloren...mein kumpel hatte den tag eine 50+ mit der fusselrute und der andere 3 kleine...heiligtag das gleiche.. meine meinem kollegen...etliche bisse und nachläufer...und eine 65iger die hängen blieb...der biss kam keine 5 meter vom ufer entfernt  ..bin gespannt ob die wetteränderung was bringt


----------



## AlexAstloch (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

Würde mich auch zur Meerforelle durchringen. Dickes Petri!!


----------



## mathei (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

Ganz eindeutig ist es ein Fisch. Petri Heiko an dieser Stelle.


----------



## AlexAstloch (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*



Topic schrieb:


> letzte woche waren paar gute tage bei...wo die fische zwar aktiv waren nur hatten die nicht wirklich interesse... etliche nachläufer und anstupser...bei 15 stück hab ich aufgehört zu zählen |supergri...konnte nur 2 kleine zum kurzem landgang überreden sowie eine bessere verloren...mein kumpel hatte den tag eine 50+ mit der fusselrute und der andere 3 kleine...heiligtag das gleiche.. meine meinem kollegen...etliche bisse und nachläufer...und eine 65iger die hängen blieb...der biss kam keine 5 meter vom ufer entfernt  ..bin gespannt ob die wetteränderung was bringt



Na das sind ja mal lohnende Angeltage! Dickes Petri auch von meiner Seite!

Will auch wieder an die Küste


----------



## Topic (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

heute gab es einen biss, einen aussteiger und einen nachläufer....aber auch alles nur kleine fische....waren mehrere stunden unterwegs aber die fischkontakte die die hatte waren alle innerhalb von 5 min...davor und danach war ruhe


----------



## Meerfor1 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

Trotz vielversprechender Bedingungen (Wind satt, moderate Temperaturen und Welle) gab es nicht ein Kontakt in OH.


----------



## Küstenjonny (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

Wo : Strand Nr.1 in Oh.
 Wann :13-16 Uhr
 Womit: HOLZ UND BLECH
 WAS: nichts :m
 viel Wasser in der Bucht, zwei Absteiger sind wohl raus gekommen,aber wurden zurück gesetzt.


----------



## mefofänger (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*



Küstenjonny schrieb:


> Wo : Strand Nr.1 in Oh.
> Wann :13-16 Uhr
> Womit: HOLZ UND BLECH
> WAS: nichts :m
> viel Wasser in der Bucht, zwei Absteiger sind wohl raus gekommen,aber wurden zurück gesetzt.



habe abend`s noch einen schönen fisch gesehen#6


----------



## inselkandidat (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

wtf...wie kann man so ein dna container abschlachten..#d


----------



## Meerforellenfan (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

ohne Worte |gr:


----------



## Salziges Silber (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

ich hab`s  mal gegoogelt, aber nichts dazu gefunden.
gibt es dazu noch einen link.


----------



## Trollegrund (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

Der Typ hat erst auf dicke Hose gemacht, ne Anzeige wäre ihm egal ("er lacht sich schapp"). Als die Stimmung kippte meinte er der Fisch wäre vom Sommer...... In dickem Thermoanzug gefärbter Fisch Null Laub an den Bäumen. Auf dem zweiten Bild ist an den Flossen Milch zu sehen, vermutlich hat der Fisch nichtmal gebissen. Ans fressen denkt so ein Fisch im Moment der Laichabgabe nicht.  Letztendlich hat er sich bei Facebook gelöscht. Mehrere Anzeigen sind erfolgt!


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

Ist das Mitnehmen eines solchen Fisches denn gesetzlich verboten?

Was man machen "Sollte" und machen "Muss" , das sind 2 verschiedene Dinge.

Fakten?

R.S.


----------



## Salziges Silber (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

ja sicher ist es verboten wenn es in dieser zeit passiert sein sollte...
http://www.lallf.de/Mindestmasse-Schonzeiten.264.0.html


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

Aha.

1.09-31.03 geniesst die Meerforelle dort Schonzeit,

Binnengewässer.

Der Angler muss also nachweislich in der Schonzeit entnommen haben.

Er hat es abgestritten und nun wird es nicht einfach; außerdem ist das Vergehen so weit ich mich dunkel erinnere, lediglich als Ordnungswidrigkeit zu ahnden.

Ich denke mal , das Verfahren wird wegen Geringfügigkeit nicht eröffnet.

Der Fischereirechteinhaber könnte natürlich die zukünftige Erlaubnis zum Fischfang verweigern...

R.S.


----------



## Salziges Silber (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Aha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



na dann, 
ich parke ab und an etwas länger über dem zeitlimit, 
15€ sollten ausreichend sein.


----------



## yxx9 (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

Dem Typen sollte man den Schein entziehen :r


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

Da hat er sich aber ein dickes Eigentor geschossen, einfach nur schade um den Traumfisch. 
Hoffentlich faulen ihm beide Hände ab#q


----------



## Eisbär14 (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

Ich glaube einfach daß er in einem Anfall geistiger Umnachtung nur der größte sein wollte....welch Ironie

Schade eigentlich das solche Nasen jahrelange Arbeit zerstören


----------



## Ostseesilber (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

...erfahrungsgemäß geht das AG HRO nicht besonders zimperlich mit solchen Verstößen um. Na denn viel Spaß...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Ich glaube einfach daß er in einem Anfall geistiger Umnachtung nur der größte sein wollte....welch Ironie
> 
> Schade eigentlich das solche Nasen jahrelange Arbeit zerstören


Andy Warhols prophezeite "15 minutes of fame" in der menschlich dümmsten Variante.


----------



## Küstenjonny (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

Gut finden das nicht wirklich viele ,( mich eingeschlossen) was der Fänger gemacht hat.
 Hoffe das es niemals rauskommt wo der wohnt.
 Ausarten sollte das nicht hier.


----------



## hugo haschisch (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*



Küstenjonny schrieb:


> Gut finden das nicht wirklich viele ,( mich eingeschlossen) was der Fänger gemacht hat.
> *Hoffe das es niemals rauskommt wo der wohnt.*
> Ausarten sollte das nicht hier.



 Wieso denn das?
 Wer so blöd ist,muss auch mit den Konsequenzen leben !!


----------



## Trollegrund (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

Hab grad gesehen das laut LALLF der Fänger keinen registrierten Angelschein hat dem man ihm entziehen könnte. Da es nur ein Foto ist wird wohl nichts passieren. Zeugen müssten her, auch wenn ich davon überzeugt bin wo ein Wille ist gibt es auch einen Weg.....überprüfen des Handys, Hausbesuch durch die Polizei oä......wenn ich in Deutschland angeblich ein Verkehrsschild angefahren habe steht auch der Hof voll Polizei und untersucht mein makelloses Auto.


----------



## Küstenjonny (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

Sportsfreunde, ich ziehe mich aus diesen an den Pranger stellen zurück.
ich kenne diesen Fänger nicht noch bejubel ich seinen Fang mit Beifall stürmen. Überprüfung von Handys....Hausdurchsuchung....
Hier stimmt das Verhältnis nicht ..vielleicht...GSG9...KSK....
der Fisch ist abgeschlagen..und auf immer verloren als 
 Laichfisch....die Fischer in ihren Netzen haben bestimmt auch schon diese Art von Fischgrösse gehabt. Ihr kämpft gegen Windmühlen......


----------



## elbetaler (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

Der Ansatz, dieses Geschehen verharmlosen zu wollen, ist völlig deplaziert und unterstützt in gewisser Weise dieses Verhalten!
 Es wurde weder zur Selbstjustiz noch zum Einsatz von Spezialkräften aufgerufen. Abgesehen von den im beangelten Gewässer zu erwartenden Fischarten, ist die Ausübung des Angelns an Gesetze gebunden.
 Selbst wenn es statt einer Mega-Im-Laichkleid-und-in-der-Schonzeit-gefangenen-Meerforelle, ein Plötz oder Barsch gewesen wäre, so ist in dem Fall der Tatbestand der Fischwilderei erfüllt, wenn derjenige ohne gültigen Fischereischein und/oder ohne Gewässerkarte geangelt hat.

 Sicher fällt es schwer, sachlich zu bleiben. Meine/unsere Position muss aber sein, dieses Verhalten abzulehnen und zu verurteilen. 
 Ausserdem muss jede Anzeige bearbeitet werden und hier liegt auf keinen Fall "Geringfügigkeit" vor, wie hier einer meinte. Die polizeiliche Anzeige wird an die Staatsanwaltschaft weitergeleitet und von dort bekommt man dann auch die entsprechende Post. Das Beurteilen und die Konsequenzen sind natürlich individuell abweichend.

 Ich bin vor Jahren mit gültigem Fischereischein, aber ohne Gewässerkarte, an einem Binnengewässer kontrolliert worden und habe MEHRERE HUNDERT Euro bezahlen dürfen. Das hat zwar paar Wochen gedauert, bis der Brief kam, aber der hatte es dann in sich!


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

Der Fisch ist tot und eine Sauerei war´s auch.

Zum Trost kann man sich mal ausrechnen, wie oft dieser Milchner (Laichhaken) bereits laichen "durfte".

Das werden etliche Male gewesen sein und seine Gene wurden öfters weitergegeben.

Irgendwann ist dann auch mal Schluss - hier aus Anglers Hand geschehen.

Schlimm ja - aber für den Fortbestand der Art unerheblich.

R.S.


----------



## Trollegrund (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

Es gibt erst seit wenigen Jahren erste laichende Lachse in den Flüssen von M-V. So ein extrem seltener Ausnahme Milchner ist schon wichtig für den Fortbestand an dem Gewässer. Nochmal, der Fisch wurde nicht in Skandinavien gefangen sondern während der Schonzeit in einem mecklenburgischen Gewässer von einem Angler ohne Papiere. Es spricht viel dafür das der Fisch ursprünglich aus anderen Gefilden stammt und nun eines der sehr wenigen kostbaren  Tiere war welches u.a mitgewirkt hätte das die Art hier wieder heimisch werden würde. Ohne Papiere angeln ist Fischwilderei vor dem Gesetz, was ist das dann? Und vor allem warum und wofür? Es werden Unsummen in renaturieren, Besatz, Fischtreppen usw. investiert und die ersten Erfolge landen in der Mülltonne weil irgendwie schmeckt der komisch. In meinen Augen.....eine riesige Schweinerei


----------



## everode10 (30. Dezember 2015)

Es ist eine große Sauerei und gehört natürlich bestraft! - aber kein Post hier sorgt für eine höhere Strafe oder macht den Milchner wieder lebendig! 

Daher wieder zum Thema:

27.12.2015
Strand in OH
14.00 - 16.00 Uhr
Wasser relativ klar, kaum Welle 
4-5 bft aus SW
1x Nachläufer bis fast auf den Strand
1x Aussteiger ca. 50 cm
1x ca. 45 cm (blank und zurückgesetzt)
1x ca. 40 cm (blank und zurückgesetzt)

Für alle einen guten Jahreswechsel!!!


----------



## AlexAstloch (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

Ich muss leider nochmal zu dem tragischen Thema der Wilderei zurückkommen...
So etwas macht mich sprachlos und wütend:r:c
Hat denn jemand nochmal ein Foto des Fisches oder einen Link zu diesem wunderbaren Fisch?


@everode: klingt nach einem tollen Angeltag. Dickes Petri und die kleinen schwimmen auch wieder 

Euch allen einen guten Rutsch!


----------



## dirk.steffen (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

So, dann will ich mal von meinen letzten 3 Ausflügen dieses Jahr berichten:
28.12. kurz mit Fliege am Nachmittag in einer flachen Bucht  -> nix 
29.12. mit einem Bekannten westlich von Boltenhagen -> ich nix (bin zu früh abgehauen :c), er eine maßige
30.12. erst über Mittag wieder in einer flachen Bucht mit Blech -> eine (kleine) verloren, 2 kleine (untermaßig?) zurück
Danach noch mit einem Bekannten an der "offenen" Küste -> keinen Biß #d

Damit ist das Angeljahr 2015 für mich beendet. |uhoh:

Ich wünsche Euch allen einen guten Rutsch und ein frohes, gesundes und fischreiches Jahr 2016 #g

P.S. Zu dem Fang des Fisches imLaichkleid scheib ich lieber nix, würde dann wohl auf Dauer gesperrt werden. Ich find so was einfach zum kotzen. #d|splat2:|smash:|smash:|smash:|peinlich


----------



## Meerfor1 (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

Gestern schöner Saisonabschluss in Süd-Jütland mitten in Wind und Welle:

1 x Ü50 blank
1 x Untermassige
Und zwei Nachläufer 

Guten Rutsch und erfolgreiches Jahr 2016!


----------



## Meerforellenfan (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

:vik: Petri zum Fang und allem ein frohes neues Jahr #h


----------



## mefohunter84 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

Noch mal ein Petri an alle erfolgreichen Angler zu ihren Erfolgen. #6
Gesetzeskundige mögen mich bitte berichtigen.
Wenn ich keinen Fischereischein besitze und angeln gehe, handelt es sich um eine OWI.
Wenn ich in einem Gewässer angel für das ich keinen Erlaubnisschein besitze und Fisch (e) entnehme, begehe ich in jedem Fall eine Straftat!
Gehört dieses Gewässer einer natürlichen Person oder einem Verein so handelt es sich um Diebstahl.
Gibt es keinen konkreten Eigentümer, so ist das jeweilige Bundesland oder der Bund zuständig. In diesem Fall wäre die Straftat als Fischwilderei zu benennen.
Mehr als ärgerlich ist so ein Verhalten allemal und muss auch geahndet werden.

Euch allen und euren Familien wünsche ich ein gesundes, schönes und in jeder Hinsicht erfolgreiches neues Jahr. #6

TL Rolf |wavey:


----------



## ADDI 69 (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*



AlexAstloch schrieb:


> Ich muss leider nochmal zu dem tragischen Thema der Wilderei zurückkommen...
> So etwas macht mich sprachlos und wütend:r:c
> Hat denn jemand nochmal ein Foto des Fisches oder einen Link zu diesem wunderbaren Fisch?






Hier hast du ....


----------



## Salziges Silber (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

trotz des heutigen warmen fön aus sw kein einfasser oder nachläufer.
aber ich kam entspannt aus dem wasser, das hat auch was!


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003 (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> trotz des heutigen warmen fön aus sw kein einfasser oder nachläufer.
> aber ich kam entspannt aus dem wasser, das hat auch was!



Mahlzeit... Ich schließe mir der Aussage an... Nichts, kein anstupser, kein nachlaufen, gar nichts...  Aber ein super angeltag


----------



## zulu1024 (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

Ebenso nichts, ich Frage mich wo man sie aktuell aufsuchen kann...


----------



## Windfinder (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

Moin Jungs,
 er seid falsch hier!!! 
 Wir haben bereits Januar 2016


----------



## Salziges Silber (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2015*

2015 war so schön, man(n) mag sich nicht von trennen


----------

